# dual Spanish/ USA which passport for flying?



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

Hi everyone.
I have Spanish and US citizenship and passports for both. I live in the US and bought tickets to go to Spain using my Spanish passport for the first time. I used my Spanish one instead of my American because I wasn't sure the Spain would open to Americans. Now it has, and I'm nervous because I never used the sp passport before. Will I have trouble leaving the US? If you don't know, who might have the answer to this, spanish or US consulate, airline, airport?

thanks for any advice on this

vsonia


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

You will have no problem. Just show Spanish passport to Spanish authorities when arriving in Spain and American passport to American authorities when returning to the US. That is the way my wife has been doing it for 35 years.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll need to carry both passports now that you have two of them. The US insists that you MUST enter the US on your US passport if you have one. (I have friends who have been stopped by Immigration and "questioned" for an hour or more when they disregarded this advice.) And on entry to any other country where you have a local passport, things go much smoother if you enter there on your local passport. (Some countries will require this - but not usually the same way the US does.)


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Does a problem arise if you leave a country with passport A and arrive in another with passport B? Aren't passport details included in passenger lists?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Turtles said:


> Does a problem arise if you leave a country with passport A and arrive in another with passport B? Aren't passport details included in passenger lists?


To board the plane (i.e. to airline staff) you have to show the document you used for the ticket, but at immigration / border control you can show a different document if it is the one you need to gain access to the country.

However, as airlines have a duty to ensure that the passenger fulfils the entry requirements before carrying them to a country, it is normally the same document anyway.


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

timwip said:


> You will have no problem. Just show Spanish passport to Spanish authorities when arriving in Spain and American passport to American authorities when returning to the US. That is the way my wife has been doing it for 35 years.


Thank you. But does your wife buy her flights tickets using her Spanish passport number when leaving US? Another issue that scares me is that my surname is different on the passports. I have my married name on my US passport and maiden on my Spanish...I could bring my marriage/ birth certificate as proof....I should have just kept my maiden name 
please advise. I'm freaking out.
vsonia


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

Overandout said:


> To board the plane (i.e. to airline staff) you have to show the document you used for the ticket, but at immigration / border control you can show a different document if it is the one you need to gain access to the country.
> 
> However, as airlines have a duty to ensure that the passenger fulfils the entry requirements before carrying them to a country, it is normally the same document anyway.


So if I bought tickets using spanish passport leaving out of US, I show customs my US passport but show the airline my spanish? doesn't customs look at the ticket to match the passport? in my case it will be different (US pp/ spanish pp ticket) plus my name is different (maiden name on spanish pp and married name on US pp) ugh...please help me sort this out.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

vsonia said:


> Thank you. But does your wife buy her flights tickets using her Spanish passport number when leaving US? Another issue that scares me is that my surname is different on the passports. I have my married name on my US passport and maiden on my Spanish...I could bring my marriage/ birth certificate as proof....I should have just kept my maiden name
> please advise. I'm freaking out.
> vsonia


Like you, my wife has two surnames. She buys tickets with the US surname. But this dates back to when she traveled to Spain with our minor children. We wanted to make sure all the surnames were the same. However, other than that, it does not matter which passport you use to purchase the tickets. 

You may want to go to a notary in the United States with your two passports, have them make a notarized statement in Spanish and English saying that the two names in the two different passports are one in the same people. Have them attach photocopies of the passports. This is sometimes needed. However, likely not in your case. For example, we got our Covid vaccines in the US. Her CDC card has her US name. When we return to Spain, we will need to register our immunization with the Sanitary authorities. However, the Sanitary authorities have her listed under her Spanish name. If she presents the notarized statement, there is no problem.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

vsonia said:


> So if I bought tickets using spanish passport leaving out of US, I show customs my US passport but show the airline my spanish? doesn't customs look at the ticket to match the passport? in my case it will be different (US pp/ spanish pp ticket) plus my name is different (maiden name on spanish pp and married name on US pp) ugh...please help me sort this out.


You do not have a problem. In the United States, when you go through airport security , you will need a document where your name matches the ticket. As a result, you will need to present your Spanish passport to go through security. In the US, there is no exit immigration authorities. As a result, you do not need any documentation to leave. You board the plane and fly to Spain. You then go to the EU line in immigration and show your Spain passport. 

Then leaving Spain, you will need to go through security. Show your Spanish passport so that the name matches the ticket. You go through exit immigration and show your Spanish passport to the Spain authorities. You fly to the US and show your US passport to the US authorities for immigration.

Your situation is fairly common. Furthermore, at any step of the way you can pull out both passports and the people will tell you which one to use.


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

timwip said:


> Like you, my wife has two surnames. She buys tickets with the US surname. But this dates back to when she traveled to Spain with our minor children. We wanted to make sure all the surnames were the same. However, other than that, it does not matter which passport you use to purchase the tickets.
> 
> You may want to go to a notary in the United States with your two passports, have them make a notarized statement in Spanish and English saying that the two names in the two different passports are one in the same people. Have them attach photocopies of the passports. This is sometimes needed. However, likely not in your case. For example, we got our Covid vaccines in the US. Her CDC card has her US name. When we return to Spain, we will need to register our immunization with the Sanitary authorities. However, the Sanitary authorities have her listed under her Spanish name. If she presents the notarized statement, there is no problem.


Thanks so much. I will go to a notary like you suggest. I will also bring along my marriage certificate which proves my maiden name (spanish PP). 
Also, what about ESTA, I knew nothing about this when I bought tix. I won't run into any problems with this will I?


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

timwip said:


> You do not have a problem. In the United States, when you go through airport security , you will need a document where your name matches the ticket. As a result, you will need to present your Spanish passport to go through security. In the US, there is no exit immigration authorities. As a result, you do not need any documentation to leave. You board the plane and fly to Spain. You then go to the EU line in immigration and show your Spain passport.
> 
> Then leaving Spain, you will need to go through security. Show your Spanish passport so that the name matches the ticket. You go through exit immigration and show your Spanish passport to the Spain authorities. You fly to the US and show your US passport to the US authorities for immigration.
> 
> Your situation is fairly common. Furthermore, at any step of the way you can pull out both passports and the people will tell you which one to use.


What you say makes complete sense but I read others in other forums say that you must show US passport when leaving the country. 
what do you recommend in the future? buying tix with US passport or spanish? Is there a difference?
thanks again for your help. i appreciate it!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

vsonia said:


> What you say makes complete sense but I read others in other forums say that you must show US passport when leaving the country.
> what do you recommend in the future? buying tix with US passport or spanish? Is there a difference?
> thanks again for your help. i appreciate it!


My wife always buys tickets with US passport; however, that is remnant of when the kids were small. When the kids were minors and travelling with her, we wanted all last names to match out of an abundance of caution. Other than the kid situation, I do not think it matters which passport you buy the tickets on.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

If you have to explain that you have two passports, won't Spain object to that very concept?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

vsonia said:


> Thanks so much. I will go to a notary like you suggest. I will also bring along my marriage certificate which proves my maiden name (spanish PP).
> Also, what about ESTA, I knew nothing about this when I bought tix. I won't run into any problems with this will I?


The ESTA (Electronic System for Travel Authorization) is a program for USA visitors. Since you are a US citizen, it is not relevant for your case. Your authorization is your US passport.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Turtles said:


> If you have to explain that you have two passports, won't Spain object to that very concept?


Spain has no problems with dual citizenship. My wife has been a dual for 35 years. She probably has gone to Spain on average 3 times per year. In her 100+ trips, there has never been a problem.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On leaving the US there is no immigration control of your passport. The airline will ask to see your passport - as a form of i.d. and to check that you have the appropriate authorization to travel to where you are going (i.e. visa, if required, and/or return ticket within the 90 day period). Best to give them the passport with the same name as on your ticket. If they ask you about your visa or whatever, you just explain your situation (i.e. you live in the US and you have dual citizenship).

If they ask to see your passport on boarding the plane (in the US), show them the US one. But have the other one available if they have any problems. This is, again, not a formal immigration check, just that the airline does not want to have to return you back to where you came from if you don't have the appropriate visa.

It's on entry to either country that you should always show the passport of the country you're entering if you have it. (Makes life simpler.)


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> On leaving the US there is no immigration control of your passport. The airline will ask to see your passport - as a form of i.d. and to check that you have the appropriate authorization to travel to where you are going (i.e. visa, if required, and/or return ticket within the 90 day period). Best to give them the passport with the same name as on your ticket. If they ask you about your visa or whatever, you just explain your situation (i.e. you live in the US and you have dual citizenship).
> 
> If they ask to see your passport on boarding the plane (in the US), show them the US one. But have the other one available if they have any problems. This is, again, not a formal immigration check, just that the airline does not want to have to return you back to where you came from if you don't have the appropriate visa.
> 
> It's on entry to either country that you should always show the passport of the country you're entering if you have it. (Makes life simpler.)


This is exactly right. As nuance, right now you need a negative PCR to enter Spain. Since you are entering Spain on Spain passport, make sure your test administered in the US is under your Spain name. When you return to United States, you will need a negative PCR to return, make to use your US A name at the Spanish clinic so you present to US authorities a negative PCR with your USA name. Note these requirements are changing. 

Eventually, you will likely be able to travel to Spain without a PCR test if you are fully vaccinated with an EU approved vaccine. All three approved vaccines in the US are also approved in EU. However, your CDC vaccine card is likely in your USA name. As a result, you may end up in the situation of entering Spain with your Spain name but then presenting your vaccine card with your USA name. That is where the affidavit will come in handy demonstrating you have two legal names.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

vsonia said:


> What you say makes complete sense but I read others in other forums say that you must show US passport when leaving the country.


To repeat, the US does not have a passport control to *exit* the country. For airport security and airline purposes you need to show the passport that was used for ticket purchase. This is *not* an immigration control.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

timwip said:


> Spain has no problems with dual citizenship. My wife has been a dual for 35 years. She probably has gone to Spain on average 3 times per year. In her 100+ trips, there has never been a problem.


I have to disagree with this. Spain definitely does have a problem with dual US/Spanish citizenship. My children are dual citizens through birth (American mother and Spanish father), and years ago I made the mistake of mentioning to Spanish immigration as we were entering Spain that my kids held both passports. We were immediately pulled aside and questioned. They told me in no uncertain terms that with a Spanish father my children were Spanish and ONLY Spanish. That they only held a SPANISH passport - right? RIGHT? Of course I said right, and they sent us on our way. But I got the message load and clear. Never EVER let Spanish immigration know that you hold two passports. And don't flaunt the fact that you hold two passports by pulling both out and choosing the Spanish one in front of them.

US immigration, on the other hand, doesn't care. They require US citizens to use their US passport when entering the US so show them that passport - but you are allowed to hold other passports as well.

Don't confuse immigration with the airlines and with security. In Spain, immigration is handled by the National Police. You only deal with them when you arrive in Spain. They sit in a booth and there will be separate lines for EU and non-EU citizens. They're the ones who need to see your Spanish passport so you choose the EU line. In the US, immigration is handled by immigration officers, who you'll also deal with upon arrival and who also sit in a booth. Again, there will be multiple lines depending on if you're a US citizen/green card holder or something else. You choose the US citizen line and show them your US passport. As for all the other people who need to see your passport (airline check-in and security) you will need to show the passport that matches the name on your ticket. The airlines will also probably want to see proof that you have the right to reside in or travel to the country you're traveling to, and you can show them the other passport. I wouldn't show it unless asked for it, though. Don't look for complications. 

I can't help you with the name difference on the passports. I've never dealt with that.

Try not to freak out about this. Many many travel with two passports. Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I have to disagree with this. Spain definitely does have a problem with dual US/Spanish citizenship. My children are dual citizens through birth (American mother and Spanish father), and years ago I made the mistake of mentioning to Spanish immigration as we were entering Spain that my kids held both passports. We were immediately pulled aside and questioned. They told me in no uncertain terms that with a Spanish father my children were Spanish and ONLY Spanish. That they only held a SPANISH passport - right? RIGHT? Of course I said right, and they sent us on our way. But I got the message load and clear. Never EVER let Spanish immigration know that you hold two passports. And don't flaunt the fact that you hold two passports by pulling both out and choosing the Spanish one in front of them.


In case of those born dual nationals, like your children, Spain only insists that they elect to retain Spanish nationality before turning 18 (or it might be 21). They have no say over their US passport, which they have from birth. It's true to say that apart from a small number of cases where Spain actually permits dual nationality (mainly Iberoamerican citizens), you can only use Spanish citizenship within Spain, so in effect they are only Spanish nationals within Spain and nothing else. 
It will be different for those who are naturalised Spanish citizens, who have given an undertaking to renounce their existing citizenship at the time of naturalisation, apart from a few exceptions, as mentioned. So officially you shouldn't be holding any other passports, though Spain doesn't compel you to give up other nationalities and most people just hang on to their other passports but officially keep quiet about it.


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

timwip said:


> This is exactly right. As nuance, right now you need a negative PCR to enter Spain. Since you are entering Spain on Spain passport, make sure your test administered in the US is under your Spain name. When you return to United States, you will need a negative PCR to return, make to use your US A name at the Spanish clinic so you present to US authorities a negative PCR with your USA name. Note these requirements are changing.
> 
> Eventually, you will likely be able to travel to Spain without a PCR test if you are fully vaccinated with an EU approved vaccine. All three approved vaccines in the US are also approved in EU. However, your CDC vaccine card is likely in your USA name. As a result, you may end up in the situation of entering Spain with your Spain name but then presenting your vaccine card with your USA name. That is where the affidavit will come in handy demonstrating you have two legal names.


This is super helpful because I would have forgotten to do this! thank you immensely!


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

kalohi said:


> I have to disagree with this. Spain definitely does have a problem with dual US/Spanish citizenship. My children are dual citizens through birth (American mother and Spanish father), and years ago I made the mistake of mentioning to Spanish immigration as we were entering Spain that my kids held both passports. We were immediately pulled aside and questioned. They told me in no uncertain terms that with a Spanish father my children were Spanish and ONLY Spanish. That they only held a SPANISH passport - right? RIGHT? Of course I said right, and they sent us on our way. But I got the message load and clear. Never EVER let Spanish immigration know that you hold two passports. And don't flaunt the fact that you hold two passports by pulling both out and choosing the Spanish one in front of them.
> 
> US immigration, on the other hand, doesn't care. They require US citizens to use their US passport when entering the US so show them that passport - but you are allowed to hold other passports as well.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info! I am travelling with my husband and daughter. Daughter has a Spanish pp as well but husband has a US pp. when we get to Spain, can he come on the EU line with us since he is family or does he have to be on a non EU line?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

vsonia said:


> thanks for the info! I am travelling with my husband and daughter. Daughter has a Spanish pp as well but husband has a US pp. when we get to Spain, can he come on the EU line with us since he is family or does he have to be on a non EU line?


I do not know what the regulations are; however, I am sure the Spanish people at passport control do not know the rule either. I have had times when I went with my wife to the EU line and they kicked me out and I had to go to the end of the non-EU line. I have had other times when the passport guy waived me over to join my wife in the EU line. As a result, I have seen inconsistencies. I have given up trying to figure it out and just go to non-EU line.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

timwip said:


> I do not know what the regulations are; however, I am sure the Spanish people at passport control do not know the rule either. I have had times when I went with my wife to the EU line and they kicked me out and I had to go to the end of the non-EU line. I have had other times when the passport guy waived me over to join my wife in the EU line. As a result, I have seen inconsistencies. I have given up trying to figure it out and just go to non-EU line.


We are a mixed family too, and I've had the same experience. I have to add that we've always been told to stay together as a family group. So more than once my Spanish husband and dual national kids have ended up with me in the non- EU line.


----------



## vsonia (May 10, 2021)

kalohi said:


> We are a mixed family too, and I've had the same experience. I have to add that we've always been told to stay together as a family group. So more than once my Spanish husband and dual national kids have ended up with me in the non- EU line.


actually that makes sense especially if traveling with kids. I wonder if we can do the EU line because He is in the "libro de familia"


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

vsonia said:


> actually that makes sense especially if traveling with kids. I wonder if we can do the EU line because He is in the "libro de familia"


As I said before, I have successfully used the EU line before. I showed them my TIE (Spanish residency card) along with my US passport, and I've always been with my Spanish husband and kids. All except twice they let me through. The two times they didn't let me through they said the same thing: Non-EU passport holders along with their family go in the non-EU line. 

If your husband doesn't have a TIE that would probably make a difference. I'd say he'd definitely have to get in the non-EU line. Someone with a TIE is already approved to be in Spain, but with no TIE your husband will have to answer a few questions about the purpose of his visit.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kalohi said:


> As I said before, I have successfully used the EU line before. I showed them my TIE (Spanish residency card) along with my US passport, and I've always been with my Spanish husband and kids. All except twice they let me through. The two times they didn't let me through they said the same thing: Non-EU passport holders along with their family go in the non-EU line.
> 
> If your husband doesn't have a TIE that would probably make a difference. I'd say he'd definitely have to get in the non-EU line. Someone with a TIE is already approved to be in Spain, but with no TIE your husband will have to answer a few questions about the purpose of his visit.


This is the one area that just seems to be random to me. No rhyme or reason. I am in the libro de familia, I have a TIE, etc and they kicked me out of the EU line. Other times I have not. I am at the point of just letting my wife go in the EU line and me in the non-EU line. The lines are generally not that long. I would rather just go to the non-EU line than standing in the EU line, getting to the desk and then telling me to get in the back of the non-EU line.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Nononymous said:


> To repeat, the US does not have a passport control to *exit* the country. For airport security and airline purposes you need to show the passport that was used for ticket purchase. This is *not* an immigration control.





kalohi said:


> Again, there will be multiple lines depending on if you're a US citizen/green card holder or something else. You choose the US citizen line and show them your US passport. As for all the other people who need to see your passport (airline check-in and security) you will need to show the passport that matches the name on your ticket.


I haven't recently, but I travelled between Europe and Canada and USA for over 10 years with 2 separate passports. (My Canadian passport in my previous married name to match my child's surname and my Irish passport with my new married name) No questions were ever asked as I did exactly what the other posters have said, land in Canada, show Canadian passport, check in time, show whatever passport matches name on ticket, land in Europe, show Irish passport.
In fact Canada now requires you to enter Canada ONLY on your Canadian passport, so I cannot use my Irish passport to enter Canada even if I wanted to!


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

This website has a good chart that explains what you need to do:

*I have two passports/nationalities. How do I use them when I travel?*




https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/52100/i-have-two-passports-nationalities-how-do-i-use-them-when-i-travel


----------

